# Problem to install Room EQ Wizard



## Pascal.Strauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello im new here on the forum, i´m working on a new built studio at home and have bought a measurement microphone and now trying to install room eq wizard after i was advised to download that from one of my teaches. 

I get the message -RoomEQWizardV5 is damaged and can not open. It should be moved to trash. 

What do i do wrong? 

I tried to search the forum for similar posts but could not find. 

Regards Pascal


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using a Mac by any chance? See this thread from the Information Index sticky.


----------



## Pascal.Strauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes using Mac OSX 10.8.4


----------



## Pascal.Strauss (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanx got it working now!


----------

